# Most Fitting Backstory for My Antagonist?



## Marthix2011 (May 8, 2013)

I've been struggling with figuring out what my antagonist's backstory should be.  My plan is to present her to the readers at the beginning as someone they can connect to.  I will write several scenes featuring her as the central character...showing her progression to the dark side.  When she does become the antagonist, she will commit a slew of crimes and know how to clean up her dirty work w/o leaving evidence behind ('silent kills').  So here are the backstory ideas I had before she becomes the antagonist:


Work as a financial analyst.  Gets fired.  She lives alone so she needs income.  Becomes a prostitute and sells her body to gain money.  Eventually, she goes crazy and starts killing people.  Luring both males and females into a vicinity to have sex, only to have those people never return.
Lead singer or musician in a rock band...which has a cult following (mostly a local one...everyone knows who she is).  Relationships with band mates deteriorate and she cuts ties with them and goes to do her own thing.  Also didn't feel passionate about the lyrics she wrote and just wrote to get her music on the radio.  A lot of 'self' problems if you know what I mean.  May have some drug/alcohol problems but nothing severe.  The cult group (think 30 Seconds to Mars's Echelon group) following her band continues to follow her as a leader/a voice...she eventually turns these people into rebels and trains them how to fight/kill.  She exudes a certain charisma among these people and it's captivating and horrifying.  Kind of like teaching her own religion.  She becomes very skilled into combat and ensures she's in tip-top form to destroy nearly anyone who crosses her path.  While walking out in public, she literally wears a mask...no one besides her cult group know what she's building underground.  A man on the street may very well look at her and think she's one of the nicest people of the town...yet, he is so wrong.
Work as a journalist.  Gets fired.  Gets hired as a mixed martial arts fighter.  Does a lot of fighting in rings.  Eventually becomes so engrossed into this that she beats up opponents until they're dead in the ring (not against the rules).

So yeah.  Those are the three general paths I could take with this antagonist.  Which sounds more fitting for someone who will eventually become the head of a rebel group?  Who would you connect more with?


----------



## Skodt (May 8, 2013)

Which ever one you can write and make the most sense of. That little description of your character tells us nothing of how you will write her and bring her to the conclusion of her story. Write the story with whichever one you feel you could portray the best, and tell the best story with. We could tell you number two is the best, but if you can't write number two very well then that being the best really means nothing at all. Pick which one you have the most story with, and then write it.


----------



## jayelle_cochran (May 8, 2013)

I think all three could make for an interesting story.  #2 seems to be one that you feel strongly about, since you went into more detail there than on the other two.  Personally, I like it better as well.  I noticed that with #1 and #3 you seemed far more unsure about the story you would write.  Go with your gut on this one.  Whichever plot calls to you the most, whichever one you truly want to write, then go for it.  Don't concern yourself with "would it be better if I did this plot or that?".  Just sit down and start your process...continue to the end.

*hugs*
Jayelle


----------



## JosephB (May 8, 2013)

I know what it's like to be on the fence when you're writing. But it's your story -- and no  one is in a better position to make a choice than you, especially given  the little bit of information you've provided. Go with your gut. Make a  decision and start writing.


----------



## WechtleinUns (May 8, 2013)

Yes. I agree with the others. Go with your gut.


----------



## Marthix2011 (May 8, 2013)

Sounds good everyone.  Thank you for the tips.  It looks like I will have to go with my gut.  I will consider the scenarios and write the one that is closest to my visualization.  What would my antagonist do?  Perhaps I'll have to chat with her inside of a daydream!


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 9, 2013)

You give us three options and ask which one works best with starting a rebel cult uprising.

Two options (1 and 3) have nothing to do with leadership or charisma. The last one (2) is more than twice as long as the other two combined and describes _exactly_ how she comes to power and what she wants to do with it. Also, it's considerably more interesting and nuanced.

Doesn't seem like much of a contest, or even a very difficult decision...? In fact, it seems as though you've already demonstrated which one you really want to do.


----------



## Jeko (May 9, 2013)

I wouldn't do any of them, personally, because I don't know enough about them. So yes, go with your gut, I guess.


----------



## luckyscars (May 9, 2013)

I like the first one best. Can't exactly explain why. Maybe I figure it sounds most 'realistic', perhaps even topical given the times we live in...


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 9, 2013)

A woman driven to prostitution out of desperation is certainly more realistic, yes. But you know what's a better story?

_Mask-wearing rock-legend super-cultist murder-lady_


----------



## Sam (May 9, 2013)

"Works as a financial analyst. Gets fired." 

"Works as a journalist. Gets fired." 

I don't know about anyone else, but there seems to be an emerging pattern here. Are you using the firings as a trigger to her suddenly becoming a psychopathic killer, or are they just coincidences that lead to other professions which bring out her psychopathic tendencies? Why not have her laid off, only to go psycho because her severance package wasn't what it should have been? 

Numbers 1 and 3 are virtually identical in terms of her passage to becoming a serial killer. Further, there are several women who became prostitutes or martial artists without turning into killers. There has to be a deeper underlying neurosis(es) that leads to a complete break from reality. Dexter Morgan saw his mother being ripped apart by a chainsaw, for instance. 

I understand that you didn't ask for this kind of reply in your question. Still, a sense of realism has to be maintained in all forms of writing.


----------



## JosephB (May 9, 2013)

Well, they all seem pretty far-fetched to me. But life is sometimes stranger than fiction, so it depends on how it's written -- as usual. Don't know what kind of rebel group it is either -- the plausibility of that would depend on a lot of factors -- where it takes place, if it's present day, if they're just a bunch of whackos etc. Like I said, not enough here to know one way or the other. Could be satire for all we know.


----------



## msherman94 (May 9, 2013)

Personally, I find the second the most interesting. However, whichever you feel you could form into the most compelling narrative would easily be your best option. I struggle with antagonist origins, and all of these seem viable if delivered properly. Good Luck!

MS


----------



## Whisper (May 9, 2013)

Marthix2011 said:


> Work as a financial analyst. Gets fired. She lives alone so she needs income. Becomes a prostitute and sells her body to gain money. Eventually, she goes crazy and starts killing people. Luring both males and females into a vicinity to have sex, only to have those people never return.


The prostitute has been overdone



Marthix2011 said:


> Lead singer or musician in a rock band...which has a cult following (mostly a local one...everyone knows who she is). Relationships with band mates deteriorate and she cuts ties with them and goes to do her own thing. Also didn't feel passionate about the lyrics she wrote and just wrote to get her music on the radio. A lot of 'self' problems if you know what I mean. May have some drug/alcohol problems but nothing severe. The cult group (think 30 Seconds to Mars's Echelon group) following her band continues to follow her as a leader/a voice...she eventually turns these people into rebels and trains them how to fight/kill. She exudes a certain charisma among these people and it's captivating and horrifying. Kind of like teaching her own religion. She becomes very skilled into combat and ensures she's in tip-top form to destroy nearly anyone who crosses her path. While walking out in public, she literally wears a mask...no one besides her cult group know what she's building underground. A man on the street may very well look at her and think she's one of the nicest people of the town...yet, he is so wrong.


Too much like "The Following"



Marthix2011 said:


> Work as a journalist. Gets fired. Gets hired as a mixed martial arts fighter. Does a lot of fighting in rings. Eventually becomes so engrossed into this that she beats up opponents until they're dead in the ring (not against the rules).



I like this, but might I suggest something a little different. Maybe she becomes so engrossed in fighting she seeks out illegal fights and in one of these illegal fights she kills someone, likes it, does it again and abandon’s legal fighting entirely to pursue death by combat.


----------



## JosephB (May 9, 2013)

Most prostitutes have been overdone.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 9, 2013)

Sam said:


> Still, a sense of realism has to be maintained in all forms of writing.



Wow, if I followed that I'd have nothing to write about.


----------



## Sam (May 9, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> Wow, if I followed that I'd have nothing to write about.



Notice that I used 'a sense'. I didn't say, "Everything has to be realistic". There's a difference between suspending reality and having a scene where a character shoots twenty bullets from a Beretta 92S which only holds fifteen rounds per magazine.


----------



## Marthix2011 (May 10, 2013)

Again, thanks for all the responses guys.  Well, I think option 2 is the better one, along with more emphasis on realism; I have a strong connection with music and musicians.  That is what drives me and I think I could make a very interesting story out of it.  I think I could combine Option 3 with Option 2...her becoming a fighter and all that.  FYI, the firings from Options 1 and 3 weren't meant to make her into a psycho killer.  Just events that would nip at her and tip the scales a little bit.


----------



## Marthix2011 (May 10, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Well, they all seem pretty far-fetched to me. But life is sometimes stranger than fiction, so it depends on how it's written -- as usual. Don't know what kind of rebel group it is either -- the plausibility of that would depend on a lot of factors -- where it takes place, if it's present day, if they're just a bunch of whackos etc. Like I said, not enough here to know one way or the other. Could be satire for all we know.



Ok.  I can understand how you view the second option as far-fetched.  I suppose it's the rock star persona that's misleading...hmmm.  What if I did some research and see what other terrorists throughout history have done previously as a job?  Perhaps I could associate one of those jobs to my antagonist.  If I dig deep enough, I can learn how these terrorists throughout history developed as true villains.  Hey, it will make it more realistic I bet.  Huh?


----------



## JosephB (May 10, 2013)

Marthix2011 said:


> Ok.  I can understand how you view the second  option as far-fetched.  I suppose it's the rock star persona that's  misleading...hmmm.  What if I did some research and see what other  terrorists throughout history have done previously as a job?  Perhaps I  could associate one of those jobs to my antagonist.  If I dig deep  enough, I can learn how these terrorists throughout history developed as  true villains.  Hey, it will make it more realistic I bet.   Huh?



If that's sarcasm, it's misplaced. I said that truth is often stranger than  fiction -- _and that it depends on how well it's written_. Remember? That applies to any of your ideas. Far fetched doesn't mean you can't make it work. It's a matter making it entertaining and interesting -- with enough plausible details so that readers can suspend their disbelief when necessary. So hey, it's not so much about making it "realistic" as making it real enough. Huh? 

And sorry if it seems like I'm not in love with any of your ideas. They all might be fine -- they might be awful -- depending on a lot of stuff we don't know about and your ability to make it work. I've seen people post a gazillion story ideas and plans and "first chapters" etc. over the years. I'm betting nine out of ten of them are never finished or otherwise see the light of day. Kind of hard to take any of it too seriously.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 11, 2013)

Sam said:


> Notice that I used 'a sense'. I didn't say, "Everything has to be realistic". There's a difference between suspending reality and having a scene where a character shoots twenty bullets from a Beretta 92S which only holds fifteen rounds per magazine.



But if it's a magic gun that shoots magic bullets...

Or if it's a magic gun where, if the bullets hit someone, instantly gets replenished by 2, like the hydra, so as long as the guy remains an excellent shot he can keep fighting, but then what happens if someone _steals his magic Beretta 92S and fires fifteen shots into the wall??? he'll be defenseless!_


----------



## Kyle R (May 11, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> Or if it's a magic gun where, if the bullets hit someone, instantly gets replenished by 2, like the hydra, so as long as the guy remains an excellent shot he can keep fighting, but then what happens if someone _steals his magic Beretta 92S and fires fifteen shots into the wall??? he'll be defenseless!_



Lol.

[video=youtube;fLCZjw2FXPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLCZjw2FXPE[/video]


----------



## Marthix2011 (May 11, 2013)

JosephB said:


> If that's sarcasm, it's misplaced. I said that truth is often stranger than  fiction -- _and that it depends on how well it's written_. Remember? That applies to any of your ideas. Far fetched doesn't mean you can't make it work. It's a matter making it entertaining and interesting -- with enough plausible details so that readers can suspend their disbelief when necessary. So hey, it's not so much about making it "realistic" as making it real enough. Huh?
> 
> And sorry if it seems like I'm not in love with any of your ideas. They all might be fine -- they might be awful -- depending on a lot of stuff we don't know about and your ability to make it work. I've seen people post a gazillion story ideas and plans and "first chapters" etc. over the years. I'm betting nine out of ten of them are never finished or otherwise see the light of day. Kind of hard to take any of it too seriously.



No sarcasm intended.  True, it does depend how well I write my story.  If I can make it plausible, entertaining, and interesting, I know I can make it happen.  And I will.  This is the first story idea (remember, villains drive the conflict) I've had in a while that I feel really good about and connected to.  I want to see this story fulfilled.  Now it's just a matter of putting ideas from my brain to paper/Microsoft Word.


----------



## JosephB (May 11, 2013)

Marthix2011 said:


> remember, villains drive the conflict



Not necessarily. I don't really work with "villains." About as close as get I get to having a villain in any of my stories is an abusive husband. Otherwise, my characters are usually their own worst enemies or they're up against someone who's passive-aggressive. All you need for conflict are obstacles -- a character's flaws, worries, delusions  (internal vs. external conflict), nature, society etc. You don't need a person with an obvious black hat. Although, a lot of that depends on genre, I suppose.

As far as your story is concerned, it could work with a disgruntled dental hygienist. What you're calling back story probably isn't as important as the character's deeper history. Because people usually don't turn on a dime. A sacked financial analysts is more likely to send out resumes and collect unemployment than turn to prostitution -- unless there's something unusual in her background that might lead to that. Same with her killing spree, of course. Whatever it is should make things more plausible and allow people to suspend disbelief. Regardless, the part you kind of glossed over -- making the leap to some kind of rebel leader will likely be the toughest part -- so good luck with that.


----------



## Robert_S (May 11, 2013)

I'm going to be critical, but I'll try to keep it constructive.



Marthix2011 said:


> Work as a financial analyst.  Gets fired.  She lives alone so she needs income.  Becomes a prostitute and sells her body to gain money.  Eventually, she goes crazy and starts killing people.  Luring both males and females into a vicinity to have sex, only to have those people never return.



This sounds very generic, especially the " Eventually, she goes crazy and starts killing people" part, so I'll ask why?  A lot of people lose their jobs and get right back into the workforce w/o going on a killing spree and those that don't and do, they tend to be mass murderers as a form of revenge. What put her over to become a more shadowy killer?  Was she abused and raped as a child? Perhaps a Hannibal Lector type mentor picked apart her predisposition and background to bring out the serial killer in her, only to gloat over the news headlines of his/her protege? I lean toward the latter.




> Lead singer or musician in a rock band...which has a cult following (mostly a local one...everyone knows who she is).  Relationships with band mates deteriorate and she cuts ties with them and goes to do her own thing.  Also didn't feel passionate about the lyrics she wrote and just wrote to get her music on the radio.  A lot of 'self' problems if you know what I mean.  May have some drug/alcohol problems but nothing severe.  The cult group (think 30 Seconds to Mars's Echelon group) following her band continues to follow her as a leader/a voice...she eventually turns these people into rebels and trains them how to fight/kill.  She exudes a certain charisma among these people and it's captivating and horrifying.  Kind of like teaching her own religion.  She becomes very skilled into combat and ensures she's in tip-top form to destroy nearly anyone who crosses her path.  While walking out in public, she literally wears a mask...no one besides her cult group know what she's building underground.  A man on the street may very well look at her and think she's one of the nicest people of the town...yet, he is so wrong.



Sounds a bit like Charles Manson. This would work.



> Work as a journalist.  Gets fired.  Gets hired as a mixed martial arts fighter.  Does a lot of fighting in rings.  Eventually becomes so engrossed into this that she beats up opponents until they're dead in the ring (not against the rules).



If it's not against the rules, then it must be an underground fight to the death type sport, yes?


----------



## Marthix2011 (May 12, 2013)

Robert_S said:


> I'm going to be critical, but I'll try to keep it constructive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Robert_S, the first idea I just kind of threw out there.  As for my third option, yes.  Death-Type sport.  Could always mix that Death-Type sport thing into my second option (spot on for the Charles Manson part...kind of shooting for that type of character, for someone to compare her to).  My second option is the one I feel most passionate about.  I began writing a scene with her in that scenario and I'm hooked.  I am having a blast writing it.  Thus, I think it's best I stick with option two.  However, I'm wondering that if I should make this character an anti-hero possibly.  With her being in this role...going from hero to villain will take up a great portion of the story...and I don't think I should have her part of the story take up too much (with respect to the novel's protagonist side of the story).  What if I made her an antihero and focus the story around her?  I'm really torn between what o do in that respect.  If I were to keep her a villain, then approx. how much max of the story should her side take up?  I'd probably say less than 50% of the story if there's a protagonist she's confronts later.  Whatever the case, villain or antihero, her actions will become more ruthless towards the end.


----------



## Robert_S (May 12, 2013)

That depends on how much life you want the villain/antagonist to have. Some antagonists don't need much depth, but if the one your writing is more dynamic, you may want to detail their background and current state of affairs. I don't read too many hero vs. villain stories, so the closest analogy I can come up with is Nicholson's Joker (from the first round of Batman movies) vs. Riddler or Two-face or, dare I bring it up, Mr. Freeze.


----------



## JosephB (May 12, 2013)

So you want people to take the time to evaluate your ideas -- but one of them is something you "kind of just threw out there." Fantastic.


----------



## Marthix2011 (May 12, 2013)

JosephB said:


> So you want people to take the time to evaluate your ideas -- but one of them is something you "kind of just threw out there." Fantastic.



JosephB, I certainly didn't mean it that way.  I appreciate everyone who is helping out with my dilemma with this particular character.  I should rephrase that.  I wanted to see what kind of reception option 1 would get.  It was an option that I was heavily considering a week ago, but then I have since felt that Options 2 and 3 are better.  I have felt more passionate and comfortable about writing those than option 1.  Truly, I respect and thank everyone taking the time to comment/evaluate on this particular character.  I appreciate it!


----------



## Robert_S (May 12, 2013)

Marthix2011 said:


> JosephB, I certainly didn't mean it that way.  I appreciate everyone who is helping out with my dilemma with this particular character.  I should rephrase that.  I wanted to see what kind of reception option 1 would get.  It was an option that I was heavily considering a week ago, but then I have since felt that Options 2 and 3 are better.  I have felt more passionate and comfortable about writing those than option 1.  Truly, I respect and thank everyone taking the time to comment/evaluate on this particular character.  I appreciate it!



Any idea without detail is going to be rather plain. As I said earlier, what motivates the villain? If the story is a hero vs. villain and the villain has no more life than a house plant, you're not going to have much of a story.  You obviously thought through O2, but it doesn't look like you thought through O1 much at all. Even O3 has only two lines to O2's seven. 

It seems like you've already decided which you want to go with.


----------



## JosephB (May 12, 2013)

Marthix2011 said:


> JosephB, I certainly didn't mean it that way.  I appreciate everyone who is helping out with my dilemma with this particular character.  I should rephrase that.  I wanted to see what kind of reception option 1 would get.  It was an option that I was heavily considering a week ago, but then I have since felt that Options 2 and 3 are better.  I have felt more passionate and comfortable about writing those than option 1.  Truly, I respect and thank everyone taking the time to comment/evaluate on this particular character.  I appreciate it!



Call me jaded. I've seen folks post all kinds of things -- even whole stories or chapters -- and then when they start to get a little criticism, they're like -- oh, well I wasn't really trying -- just thought I'd throw it out there etc. It can be rather annoying. But as noted -- you picked a direction. Kind of seemed like that from the get-go. Anyway -- good luck with it.


----------



## patskywriter (May 12, 2013)

Any of these scenarios can be made to work. I actually think that the  first one is the most compelling, although I don't see how becoming a  murderous prostitute can lead to one becoming the head of a rebel group.

I can imagine that a financial analyst would want to have a tidy life, with everything preplanned, accounted for, etc. This person's emotions are measured and she keeps them under control. She's always been this way and has never questioned why she's so fastidious and controlled.

Then the character learns the truth of what happened to an estranged relative—he had become a "low-life" and was in prison for killing a prostitute. The character reads the details over and over and is surprised when she discovers that the idea excites her. She unwittingly revisits a simmering sense of self-loathing (due to her always being alone and never quite fitting in). She buries herself in her work and is honestly surprised and devastated when her position at work is eliminated due to budget cuts. She settles for doing temp work at various businesses and meets a meek person—her first victim—who somehow appeals to her growing sense of frustration. Bad stuff happens and the character feels deeply satisfied after her first murder. Then more stuff happens and … whoopty do, you've got a story that I'd probably be too scared to read, LOL.

Come to think of it, she can become a rebel group leader by starting her own temp agency. She can "staff" her company with amoral, disgruntled, but adventurous people just like her.

Like I said, any of these scenarios can be made to work. But what do I know? I'm just a journalist who should probably stop watching the Nancy Grace show, LOL!


----------



## Marthix2011 (May 12, 2013)

Robert_S said:


> That depends on how much life you want the villain/antagonist to have. Some antagonists don't need much depth, but if the one your writing is more dynamic, you may want to detail their background and current state of affairs. I don't read too many hero vs. villain stories, so the closest analogy I can come up with is Nicholson's Joker (from the first round of Batman movies) vs. Riddler or Two-face or, dare I bring it up, Mr. Freeze.




Good point.  Well, I want to breathe plenty of life into this villain.  Knowing who she is inside of my head, she is a pretty complex character.  I could give her her own book (Antihero style) and that would be an amusing avenue to pursue.  If she was the villain of the story, however, I would need to build a number of scenes/chapters involving her.  But if I pursued that route, I'd have to do a good job balancing how many chapters she gets vs. the protagonist.  Then I s'pose I have to sit down and think about doing first-person POV or third-person POV.  I've wrote many things in third-person, but writing through my antihero (if that is what we shall call her) from first-person POV would be unique.  I will have to consider that.  Third-person POV and first-person POV...the decision between the two is pretty important.


----------



## JosephB (May 12, 2013)

patskywriter said:


> I'm just a journalist who should probably stop watching the Nancy Grace show, LOL!



That woman seriously deserves a pie in the face. Nightly.


----------



## patskywriter (May 12, 2013)

JosephB said:


> That woman seriously deserves a pie in the face. Nightly.



LOL! The only reason I watch the shows on HLN is because I'm an interviewer (radio and internet). I like to watch TV shows where the hosts are speaking extemporaneously, and there aren't many besides the ones on that channel.


----------



## JosephB (May 13, 2013)

Well, I suppose if you want to get tips on interrupting, talking over and berating guests, making hideous faces and generally coming off as a first class know-it-all b-word -- Nancey Grace would be a good one to watch.


----------



## Robert_S (May 13, 2013)

patskywriter said:


> LOL! The only reason I watch the shows on HLN is because I'm an interviewer (radio and internet). I like to watch TV shows where the hosts are speaking extemporaneously, and there aren't many besides the ones on that channel.



I think that's typical of FOX news. Bill O'Reilly is bad about it too.


----------



## JosephB (May 13, 2013)

Bad about what -- speaking extemporaneously?


----------



## Robert_S (May 13, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Bad about what -- speaking extemporaneously?



That and shouting over people that have opposing views or start to bring up truths they (the FOX news people) can't argue against. One I remember was Ron Paul brought up Operation Ajax as to why we're kind of hated in the ME.  O'Reilly couldn't argue against it, so he begins to talk over Paul, then breaks to commercial.


----------



## JosephB (May 13, 2013)

Yeah -- OK. But she didn't mention that. I believe she was talking more about that particular format -- what is supposed to be a more extemporaneous exchange, as opposed to a more structured question/answer interview. Extemporaneous doesn't automatically mean shouting over people -- although on certain shows like Nancy Grace or O'Reilly, it usually devolves into that.


----------



## patskywriter (May 13, 2013)

Because I'm an interviewer, I'm watching for things such as time management. I particularly enjoy watching how a host handles getting the countdown in his or her earpiece while trying to corral a talkative guest as they approach a commercial break. That's edge-of-the-seat stuff right there! I wouldn't expect everyone to care about such things, but then, they don't have to worry about it. But I do. I also enjoy following the trail of a conversation—how it weaves back and forth as the host and guests try to have their say in a fairly limited space in time. 

The topic isn't foremost in my mind when I'm watching these HLN hosts. While the fans and detractors are observing one thing, I'm usually observing another.


----------



## Sam (May 13, 2013)

[ot]Nancy Grace has got nothing on Megyn Kelly. Every stereotype in the book comes to mind when I watch her segment.[/ot]


----------



## Robert_S (May 13, 2013)

patskywriter said:


> The topic isn't foremost in my mind when I'm watching these HLN hosts. While the fans and detractors are observing one thing, I'm usually observing another.



I suppose, professionals in their field look for cues, rather than discussion points. I try to look at movies by blocking and camera angles, though I'm hardly professional, just an amateur or upstart. I always end up sitting and enjoying the movie.


----------



## JosephB (May 13, 2013)

patskywriter said:


> Because I'm an interviewer, I'm watching for things such as time management. I particularly enjoy watching how a host handles getting the countdown in his or her earpiece while trying to corral a talkative guest as they approach a commercial break. That's edge-of-the-seat stuff right there! I wouldn't expect everyone to care about such things, but then, they don't have to worry about it. But I do. I also enjoy following the trail of a conversation—how it weaves back and forth as the host and guests try to have their say in a fairly limited space in time.
> 
> The topic isn't foremost in my mind when I'm watching these HLN hosts. While the fans and detractors are observing one thing, I'm usually observing another.



When you mentioned you were an interviewer, I gathered you were watching more because of the format and the nut and bolts aspects of it -- not because you're in love with the hosts. More or less the same reason I like to watch commercials, read product literature and peruse product and service websites -- because of what I can learn -- including what not to do.


----------



## JosephB (May 13, 2013)

Sam said:


> Nancy Grace has got nothing on Megyn Kelly.



Especially in the looks department. (Understatement of the century.)


----------



## Marthix2011 (May 16, 2013)

Ok, what would make the most sense?  

*Write my story in the real world where the social networks Twitter and Facebook already exist (they ARE named Twitter and Facebook)?*  Musicians love to Tweet or post things on their Facebook page.
*Write my story in a fictional world where social networks like Twitter and Facebook exist (but are NOT named Twitter and Facebook)?* 
*Write my story in a fictional world where the social networks Twitter and Facebook exist (they ARE named Twitter and Facebook)?
*
Of the above three options, which seems the most realistic or easiest to implement?  Just curious.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 16, 2013)

I like option 4: Facebook and Twitter are not mentioned, regardless of their existence. A character sitting at a computer updating their facebook status or posting grammatically incorrect tweets to their 45 followers is not particularly compelling fiction. Shrug.


----------

